# Plasti Dip and Painting the Back of your Glass Tank



## Sand Man (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, so I know that I am going to paint the back of my tank black. I also know that I plan on using Plasti Dip as that will make it easy to change in the future if I want to.

How many people, that use Plasti Dip, paint the inside versus the outside of their tank? I understand that both methods have pros and cons. I think a big con will be not being able to use suction cups if I paint the inside.

Would love some feed back...thanks in advance.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I would put it on the outside so, if you want to change it you don't have to drain the tank.

Also, Where did you hear it was safe for inside the tank?


----------



## heyzeusbrains (Jul 12, 2011)

I painted the back of my tank with the black plasti-dip last weekend and it turned out really well. I painted the outside of the tank. I understand plasti-dip is safe for inside the tank (for painting intake tubes and the like) but I can't think of a reason why anyone would want to paint the back of the tank from the inside. :-?


----------



## Sand Man (Oct 12, 2006)

car0linab0y recommended it. But that is why I made this post


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

I would definitely do the outside. What if you scratched or peeled some off the inside? You'd have to drain, paint, and let it set up before you could put the fish back in . It's just easier all the way around to do the outside.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I bought some of the Plasi-Dip just to have it and I wonder if I could paint my aquaclear Intake tube?

*Sand Man,* sorry for hacking the thread.


----------



## Sand Man (Oct 12, 2006)

No worries buddy, knowledge is power! I have seen a number of posts about painting intake tubes. I plan on painting my spray bar.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I think I might just do that then. So any spray paint is good for the inside?


----------



## Sand Man (Oct 12, 2006)

NO! Plasti Dip is safe as the end product is Plastic. I doubt regular paint would be safe.


----------



## Tadgo (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd use a spray paint made for plastic to paint the tubes. It bonds better to the plastic. I have only painted PVC and outdoor furniture and I do a light sanding to it to take the gloss off. No expirience with any other type of plastic.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I wouldnt paint the inside of the tank because you don't get that smooth glossy finish.. Paint the outside.. Plus if you wanted to remove it, its much easier to remove it from the back of the tank without having to drain all the water and peel the paint.. I made the thread about plasti-dip about a month ago, probably a lot of details in there..  It is safe as it becomes waterproof once dry.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> I bought some of the Plasi-Dip just to have it and I wonder if I could paint my aquaclear Intake tube?
> 
> *Sand Man,* sorry for hacking the thread.


yes, it's perfect for that.. here is my thread about it.. that shows my eheim tube.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=232326


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

*Cromak,* oh ya forgot about the pic. So how many coat's did you do? 1 heavy coat or a bunch of light coat's?


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

1 light coat, then 3 heavy coats. The stuff IMO is the most durable coating you can use on anything for inside the tank.. I've tried everything, this stuff is great.. But if painting the back, paint the outside.. but paint your tubes on the inside..


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

huhh???? Paint the tube's on the inside? How do i do that? They come apart?


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm talking about your intake tubes if you want them black. If you have an AC filter or Eheim green/clear tube you can paint them with this plasti-dip stuff to rubberize, waterproof them.. Plus for appearance they are almost invisible with a black background.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

No, I am talking about the tube on the AC HOB filter's.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes I plasti dipped mine.. just pull it out, paint it.. let dry for 2hrs and your good


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

So what did you meant paint the inside? :lol:


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

The background of the tank someone was asking if they could paint the inside of the tank. Thought it was you


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Oh no. :lol: I was "ALLOWED" to hack his thread. LOL


----------

